# Anxious about Driftwood



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello,

Just wondering if I should be worried about the grey layer on my driftwood? Is it a sign of a toxin or is it something that comes with every piece?

(Pic. attached)

Thanks


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

You should try boiling the driftwood for an hour or put it in a bucket of water for a day or two to see if its gone.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Its just a little fungus..

Just you dont even need to boil it. Put it in a big bucket of hot water, keep changing the water, and leave it for a week. it will leach most of the tanins out too.


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for that info. Very helpful.


----------

